# craftsman ltv10-varidrive manual or belt sizes



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Can't find any downloadable manuals with google, thought maybe someone here would know a better place to look. Second hand (or tenth-hand..) tractor and the belts are way to big and look to be off a car or truck. Tractor does not move and I'm looking for a manual so I can get the proper sized belts for it.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Well, being it is a Craftsman, the only place you will find anything is on the Sears site. Enter the Model # of the unit and you should be able to find the right size belt. The manual may be viewable also.


----------



## Morella (Aug 15, 2012)

There is one other way to do this, not nearly as precision as using the part number, but if the belt width is correct, it will probably work. Cut one of the belts that is too long, then take as much off as it takes to make the belt fit properly. Then you can tape the ends together and try to match it up to the correct size. Oh, before you do this, make sure that the belt is run properly, and not missing a pulley.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

As Rentahusband suggested,enter the model number (such as 917.252631) on the Sears site to find the part number of the belts.Once you have the part number,you can go to this site to cross reference the sears number to a belt size that can be purchased any where.Hope this helps.

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/belts/sears_belts.asp


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the links folks  As it turns out, I used the cross reference chart to find belts at tractor supply and bought them. Then when I went to install them I found the belts were not wrong, just not installed on the pulleys properly. 

So now it runs and goes, and I have another question..

The engine seems to blow alot of oil out the breather. I do not have the air cleaner on or breather tube installed, but it is shooting out enough oil that I know it's not supposed to be putting out that much oil. I will check the oil level and make sure it is not to high. Was wondering what other reasons could result in oil blowing out the breather? Thanks again!


----------

